
The Paris Time Capsule Apartment - llambda
http://messynessychic.com/2012/05/09/the-paris-time-capsule-apartment/
======
4clicknet
The painting and the love affair are interesting, but, as a landlord, I found
myself wondering: How does an apartment remain untouched for 70 years? How was
the rent paid without interruption? How were rent increases handled (or did
the rent remain constant for 70 years?)? How did the landlord not have to
access the apartment when the other parts of the building/infrastructure were
renovated/upgraded over the decades? Also, Pigalle was/is a bit of a rough
neighborhood, so why wasn't there a break-in over those 70 years?

------
madao
Truly a treasure for the world, the Portrait is stunning! thanks for sharing.

------
jmspring
I liked this article the first time around. Seems like HN needs to do a bit
better job recognizing future submissions of the same article --

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5603352>

Personally, I think a mix of topix makes sense on here. History, specifically,
an unexpected time capsule being one of them. Very similar to the Gritty NY
photos also from a couple of days ago --

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3900275>

~~~
jared314
It would be nice if HN included, or just auto-linked, previous discussions.

------
sc00ter
The Redditisation of HN marches on.

~~~
firefoxman1
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_What to Submit_

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. _That includes
more than hacking and startups._ If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: _anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

~~~
unreal37
Sure, but this was front page on HN not even 2 months ago.

